# Low PTH, hypercalcemia... please help!!!!



## bm303 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have low Parathyroid Hormone and calcium toward the end of the upper range. Results:

Parathyroid Hormone---6---(9-69)
Calcium---10.4(8.9-10.4)

I have read hours of information discussing high PTH and high calcium but have NEVER seen anyone with an underactive parathyroid gland and high calcium levels. Any calcium levels over 10.0 are suspicious of HYPERparathyroidism. Almost all people with low PTH have low calcium levels.

I would like to add that I have mercury toxicity but am not sure if this is related to mercury or something else. The only symptom that I have of hypoparathyroidism is wearing tooth enamel which is getting really bad. I just don't understand why my calcium level is high with a low PTH level. I don't know what to do and am really nervous I may have a tumor of some sort.


----------



## jumpinjiminy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi BM303. As far as I understand parathyroid, if your calcium level is at the higher end, your PTH should be at the lower end. PTH goes up when your calcium is low and vice versa.

It's when your calcium is high and your PTH is high that things are suspect.

My last test was Ca 11, PTH 53. The PTH was at the high end of normal. But on the next Ca check (after having been on high dose D3 for three weeks), it came back down to 9.6. At that point the docs said they were done chasing parathyroid.

I even contacted a well respected parathyroid expert in the area by email. His opinion was that one high calcium test and a second normal calcium test would probably rule out parathyroid trouble. He said the typical presentation is a gradually increasing calcium level. But it has to show on more than one test for them to consider parathyroid as a possibility.

I was wondering if thyroid problems can cause a spike in blood calcium levels.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bm303 said:


> I have low Parathyroid Hormone and calcium toward the end of the upper range. Results:
> 
> Parathyroid Hormone---6---(9-69)
> Calcium---10.4(8.9-10.4)
> ...


Hi there!! How is your thyroid by the way?

Here is what I found.

Under normal conditions, a normal calcium level will be associated with a normal parathyroid hormone level. Also under normal conditions, a low serum calcium level will be associated with a high parathyroid hormone level; and a high calcium level will be associated a with low parathyroid hormone level. These are all appropriate ways in which a parathyroid gland will react to calcium which is circulating in the blood as the parathyroid glands attempt to regulate calcium in the narrow "normal" range.

http://parathyroid.com/diagnosis.htm

You may also find this helpful.....
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/calcium/test.html

And this...

There is a matrix so please scroll down. http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/pth/test.html

How did you get Mercury toxicity?


----------



## bm303 (Jun 5, 2010)

Andros said:


> Hi there!! How is your thyroid by the way?
> 
> Here is what I found.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information. It is reassuring to know that it is a normal response for calcium to go up as PTH goes down. Based upon the chart it seems that if something in my body were raising calcium levels, my PTH levels automatically went down to compensate. I need to find out why my calcium levels are elevated.

I also have manganese toxicity which I found out by getting a RBC manganese test. I do know that manganese causes thyroid problems but not specifically parathyroid. I have also heard that it can elevate serum calcium levels which could be a possible explanation.

The source of mercury is amalgams and vaccinations. I fell very ill about 2 years ago right after getting a lot of fillings removed and a few mercury laden vaccines. Mostly neurological symptoms.

Free T3 and Free T4 were assessed a few times and FT3 was generally toward the low-mid area of the range and FT4 toward the upper area of the range. My average temperature is around 97 degrees which I have heard indicates thyroid issues which are very common with mercury toxicity. I have been chelating via Andy Cutler's protocol for a few months and seen some substantial improvements but I am still very ill. I would also like to add that I am 18 years old.

Does anyone have any ideas as to why my calcium level may be elevated?

Also, the tooth enamel problem started about a year ago. I did switch to an herbal toothpaste considering I have read that fluoride is bad for your health and especially your thyroid. I can't believe that I could have an enamel problem simply from NOT using flouride.

Should I be taking vitamin D and calcium supplements? That is the treatment for hypoparathyroidism but I don't think that is the treatment for low PTH and high calcium, right? My vitamin D levels are less than adequate(35ng/ml) and would like to get them up but I don't want to cause problems with the high calcium.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bm303 said:


> Thanks for that information. It is reassuring to know that it is a normal response for calcium to go up as PTH goes down. Based upon the chart it seems that if something in my body were raising calcium levels, my PTH levels automatically went down to compensate. I need to find out why my calcium levels are elevated.
> 
> I also have manganese toxicity which I found out by getting a RBC manganese test. I do know that manganese causes thyroid problems but not specifically parathyroid. I have also heard that it can elevate serum calcium levels which could be a possible explanation.
> 
> ...


 All the reasons for high calcium are listed. http://parathyroid.com/high-calcium.htm

Let me know you anything strikes you. Do not take D at this time. D promotes high calcium.

I think I heard that if the mother took Tetracycaline during pregnancy, that can harm the enamel of the child's teeth. Is that possible w/you? Also, lots of lemons can do this. Some of these so-called teeth whiteners can probably do this as well.

What does your doctor say about all this? What kind of doctor are you seeing?


----------



## jumpinjiminy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sometimes docs will do a vitamin D challenge to see if your blood calcium level goes up. During this, you should have your blood calcium checked every week. I wouldn't recommend doing it without close medical supervision just to be on the safe side. A vitamin D level of 35 isn't always considered inadequate. Mine was 25, and while low, they weren't wowed by it by any means. The rheumatologist said she likes to see a vitamin d level of at least 40. My GP is going by the normal range and working on getting it up to 30.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

>>Also, the tooth enamel problem started about a year ago. I did switch to an herbal toothpaste considering I have read that fluoride is bad for your health and especially your thyroid. I can't believe that I could have an enamel problem simply from NOT using flouride.<<

Ingested fluoride is a problem. The amounts commonly found added to drinking water can have an affect that is magnified also if the person is low in iodine.

I would say, that if you are having problems with your teeth, the benefits of topical fluoride to the levels found in toothpaste or treatments by your dentist outweigh any detriments to your thyroid, especially if you are already on replacement.

Topical fluorides found in toothpaste are not meant to be ingested, and amounts absorbed would be traces at best.

Your calcium/vitamin D axis could also be the culprit with the tooth enamel:

"As in other aspects of human growth and development, nutrition has an effect on the developing tooth. Essential nutrients for a healthy tooth include calcium, phosphorus, and vitamins A, C, and D.[37] Calcium and phosphorus are needed to properly form the hydroxyapatite crystals, and their levels in the blood are maintained by Vitamin D. Vitamin A is necessary for the formation of keratin, as Vitamin C is for collagen. Fluoride is incorporated into the hydroxyapatite crystal of a developing tooth and makes it more resistant to demineralization and subsequent decay.[20]

Deficiencies of these nutrients can have a wide range of effects on tooth development.[38] In situations where calcium, phosphorus, and vitamin D are deficient, the hard structures of a tooth may be less mineralized. A lack of vitamin A can cause a reduction in the amount of enamel formation. Fluoride deficiency causes increased demineralization when the tooth is exposed to an acidic environment, and also delays remineralization." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tooth_development

An acidic environment in the mouth is aggravated by such things as the consumption of soft drinks, certain juices and foods made of simple sugars and milled starches.


----------



## bm303 (Jun 5, 2010)

lainey said:


> >>Also, the tooth enamel problem started about a year ago. I did switch to an herbal toothpaste considering I have read that fluoride is bad for your health and especially your thyroid. I can't believe that I could have an enamel problem simply from NOT using flouride.<<
> 
> Ingested fluoride is a problem. The amounts commonly found added to drinking water can have an affect that is magnified also if the person is low in iodine.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I do plan on getting some toothpaste with fluoride. This whole problem is really upsetting and making me very depressed because it is the first real physical symptom that I have had that is actually noticeable. If it is due to the hypoparathyroidism I don't know what to do. There is clearly a reason for this to be happening but since the calcium levels are normal I don't know if that means I can't have an enamel problem from the PTH or I still could.

I haven't had a soda in probably 5 years and never leave acidic foods on my teeth. I swear I take care of them better than anyone I know and now I have the most problems. I'm afraid to take vitamin D because it will raise calcium levels and cause more PTH problems?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You can also see your dentist for a prescription fluoride toothpaste to use for a short period of time to help the enamel repair itself. Over the counter toothpaste products have different levels of fluoride in them.

>> I'm afraid to take vitamin D because it will raise calcium levels and cause more PTH problems?<<

Has a doctor actually diagnosed you with a problem here, or are you just getting this from your lab reports? Is this based on one test or multiple tests?

Calcium levels tend to stay very stable within a narrow range.

Vitamin D can be tested. A high majority of people today are low on vitamin D, even in climates where they might have more incidental sun exposure. If you test low in vitamin D, you should supplement with it under a doctors' supervision.


----------



## bm303 (Jun 5, 2010)

lainey said:


> You can also see your dentist for a prescription fluoride toothpaste to use for a short period of time to help the enamel repair itself. Over the counter toothpaste products have different levels of fluoride in them.
> 
> >> I'm afraid to take vitamin D because it will raise calcium levels and cause more PTH problems?<<
> 
> ...


D levels were 35ng/ml doctor recommended taking a few thousand IU's to get it to around 50. Yes doctor said I have low PTH but normal calcium and he is not sure why. I did tell him about the enamel but he doesn't know much about that he's not a dentist.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

In all honesty, your symptoms seem to point to an auto-immune disease. I had a TT in Feb and the pathology showed I had Hashimoto's and Sarcoidosis, both auto-immune. I had no idea but about ten years ago, my teeth started to go downhill, very quickly. I brushed and flossed more than anyone I know. It didn't matter and I currently have a mouthful of cavities and a cap that needs to be put in. Getting thyroid cancer in Feb kind of put a stop on tooth aesthetics for the time being.

I also am left with hypocalcemia due to the TT. Recently a front tooth just broke away as I went to take a bite of something soft. I assume it is the low calcium making it bad but I worry I am going to be a toothless hag at this rate. What caught my attention with you is that your Parathyroid is low and calcium is showing high. If you have active Sarcoidosis, it can show up that way. Also, have you had your ionized calcium checked? Check symptoms of Sjogren's too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stranazingarella said:


> In all honesty, your symptoms seem to point to an auto-immune disease. I had a TT in Feb and the pathology showed I had Hashimoto's and Sarcoidosis, both auto-immune. I had no idea but about ten years ago, my teeth started to go downhill, very quickly. I brushed and flossed more than anyone I know. It didn't matter and I currently have a mouthful of cavities and a cap that needs to be put in. Getting thyroid cancer in Feb kind of put a stop on tooth aesthetics for the time being.
> 
> I also am left with hypocalcemia due to the TT. Recently a front tooth just broke away as I went to take a bite of something soft. I assume it is the low calcium making it bad but I worry I am going to be a toothless hag at this rate. What caught my attention with you is that your Parathyroid is low and calcium is showing high. If you have active Sarcoidosis, it can show up that way. Also, have you had your ionized calcium checked? Check symptoms of Sjogren's too.


Oh, you poor dear!!!How are you feeling after the TT? What thyroxine med are you taking? How much?

Have you had organ biopsy to confirm sarcoidosis?

While I don't have what you have, I am challenged w/ my teeth also. Actually my teeth are good but the bones are not. And for the most part, this is attributed to Graves' and Lupus in my particular case.

However, at the age of 68, I still have all my teeth except for one (not counting wisdom teeth) and I get professional cleaning quarterly and take CoQ10 which helps to transport oxygen which I firmly believe is helping my situation.

I do identify w/what is going on w/you as I am one that is "hysterical" about my teeth.

Welcome to the board and I hope you find a home away from home here!


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Andros. . .

It has been a struggle to feel well every hour. If it's not the low calcium (which it usually ends up being ), it's just odd aches, pains, or cramps that I never had before. I went from feeling 25 to 95! My TSH levels are not bad...they have been rising since surgery. This summer they were between .2-.4, now they are around 1-2. I take the same dose as I have from the beginning, Synthroid 100mcg.

The Sarcoid was found in the anterior cervical area....lymph nodes directly above where the thyroid was located. I had non-caseating granulomas consitent with Sarcoid. I also have an elevated ACE which shows inflammation in the body. I will be seeing a specialist in February who can hopefully run further tests. My main concern is trying to keep calcium levels up and to try to get it managed so I can function normally again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stranazingarella said:


> Hi Andros. . .
> 
> It has been a struggle to feel well every hour. If it's not the low calcium (which it usually ends up being ), it's just odd aches, pains, or cramps that I never had before. I went from feeling 25 to 95! My TSH levels are not bad...they have been rising since surgery. This summer they were between .2-.4, now they are around 1-2. I take the same dose as I have from the beginning, Synthroid 100mcg.
> 
> The Sarcoid was found in the anterior cervical area....lymph nodes directly above where the thyroid was located. I had non-caseating granulomas consitent with Sarcoid. I also have an elevated ACE which shows inflammation in the body. I will be seeing a specialist in February who can hopefully run further tests. My main concern is trying to keep calcium levels up and to try to get it managed so I can function normally again.


When you are looking at your labs (recent ones), please look to see if they ran FREE T3 and FREE T4. If so, I would need the ranges also as different labs use different ranges.

What are you taking for your calcium levels? Rx???


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

stranazingarella said:


> Hi Andros. . .
> 
> It has been a struggle to feel well every hour. If it's not the low calcium (which it usually ends up being ), it's just odd aches, pains, or cramps that I never had before. I went from feeling 25 to 95! My TSH levels are not bad...they have been rising since surgery. This summer they were between .2-.4, now they are around 1-2. I take the same dose as I have from the beginning, Synthroid 100mcg.
> 
> The Sarcoid was found in the anterior cervical area....lymph nodes directly above where the thyroid was located. I had non-caseating granulomas consitent with Sarcoid. I also have an elevated ACE which shows inflammation in the body. I will be seeing a specialist in February who can hopefully run further tests. My main concern is trying to keep calcium levels up and to try to get it managed so I can function normally again.


I had a TT in August, my parathyroids were "stunned" and I had a lot of trouble with my calcium for a couple months. I was taking 16 citracal a day and still feeling low calcium symptoms. No Joke. I was even on prescription vitamin D Calcitriol for a months that did not help.

Then I talked with my chiropractor about it. She suggested I try adding magnesium and Vitamin D. I started them, and was able to reduce the amount of calcium in half that day with no symptoms. Within a week, I was down to a normal dose of calcium, and have been since with no more low calcium symptoms.

I am taking 235 mg Reacted Magnesium from Ortho Molecular Products and 5000 iu Vitamin D from Prue Encapsulation daily. I am telling you the brand names because I found that the Calcium with magnesium and D did not help me at all. I also found that Citracal was the best calcium for me because the type of calcium (calcium citrate) they use is more easily absorbed than the calcium carbonate that is in most calcium supplements. Generic versions of calcium citrate did not help at all either.

I actually have read that magnesium helps the parathyroids function better, and my parathyroid levels are increasing according to my lab work.

Not sure if this will help you or not, but I thought I would pass it on!


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

My T4 was recently 1.3. It has been between 1.2 and 1.5 at different times/ I just requested them to check T3 as it hasn't ever been checked. I read recently that low T3 can cause tremors and I had them a few weeks ago along with a very numb head, and panic attacks. My calcium was low (1.05) and my potassium (for the first time ) was a few points below normal (3.3). Also, total protein was high (8.5). I can't figure that out and no doctor seems concerned.

Pretty much, everyone says it is the low calcium. It makes sense, since I never had these symptoms previously. Except for occasional anxiety, I only ever had weight gain and hair loss. An ultrasound revealed multi-nodular goiter and eventually, papillary cancer. I just feel there are several issues at hand here...not just the calcium. To complicate matters, people with Sarcoid are highly sensitive to Vitamin D, it can be toxic, if taken in large doses. I have been off and on Calcitriol (hormonal D) since the surgery but always stopped due to neuro type symptoms: light sensitivity, head numbness, anxiety. I have started up again in hopes the parathyroids will respond but am starting to get those disturbing symptoms again. Maybe it is just the calcium....who knows. Doctors just throw me anti-depressants instead and say hang in there!

I will give the magnesium a try. I have taken calcium citrate but it upsets my stomach if more than 1000mg a day and it really didn't take away any symptoms. I have upped my potassium intake (more bananas). I know the higher amount of calcium in the body, the more you need of these levels too.
I currently just take calcium carbonate since it's the only thing that takes the edge off: I upped that from 3000mg to 5000mg at the Endo's advice. I have tried the weaning thing (cutting back to let the parthyroids work) but I then have a worse calcium drop a few days later. I know two times a month it gets worse with my cycle and with stress. I never thought this would be so hard to manage or I would have reconsidered the TT. I'm really getting desperate to feel better and enjoy life again! Thanks for listeniing and sorry to take up this thread.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

T4 (free) range is 0.8-1.8
I don't know T3 yet.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Make sure they run a free T3. Another thought, are they checking your PTH (Parathyroid hormone) level? Doc has been checking mine and it is steadily improving.

Wow, your calcium is low! I was in the hospital getting IV calcium at a much higher level. Perked me right up until it plummeted again the next morning.

Some people can not tolerate calcium citrate, and have to take the carbonate. Hope the increased dose helps. Make sure you are taking it with food or OJ for absorption and spread out throughout the day. Your body can only absorb so much at once. Also, remember that calcium must be taken 4 hours away from thyroid replacement because it affect thyroid hormone absorption. At one point, I was getting up in the middle of the night to take a calcium dose. Very annoying!

It sounds like you are where I was a few months back, eating a whole bottle of calcium every week and still not feeling better. I was drinking tons of milk too! Never tasted so good in my whole life! The low calcium did make me feel pretty awful, and I was starting to regret my surgery and hate my surgeon. I kept trying to cut back on the supplements like the docs told me to, but every time I did I felt too awful to tolerate it, until I added the magnesium. It was like discovering the wonder drug.

Thyroid symptoms have been easier to figure out since calcium has balanced. The magnesium worked wonders for me. I hope it can help you too.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

Like I said, i will try anything! What gives me some hope, although the Endo says it shouldn't, is that the PTH level went up from 6.5 to 7.5 from last time it was checked. I'm due for more bloodwork in a few weeks. I had a good week last week which made me feel cocky again. This happens about once a month, I get hopeful and then the inevitable happens, I get my period or I am mid-cycle and it dips again. Add to that, the stress of an old dog having seizures and acting loopy and strange with meds, a physically demanding job, a favorite hen dying, a moody bi-polar husband (also medicated) . . . and it's hard to minimize stress!

I am so glad your para levels have gone up. Is your calcium more stable now too? This gives me some hope!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

PTH went from 18.8 to 35.4 in 6 weeks with magnesium. Calcium levels kept testing "normal" but I could feel them dropping. Getting the IV dose really let me know what the low calcium symptoms felt like to me because they all went away so dramatically. Before the IV, I thought it was just post-surgery issues. Now my calcium feels stable in my body and I forget that it was even an issue.

The good news is that parathyroid issues are rarely permanent. The bad news is that there does not seem to be a lot of info about it. I did see some info about clinical trials with supplementing parathyroid hormone in people who have had low parathyroid issues for a year or more after surgery. Made me think of you. If I can find the link, I will post it.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

Amazing.... and worth a try!


----------

